# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  فطنة المرأة!

## مروة عاشور

تزوج رجل من الأعراب امرأة على زوجته القديمة، وكانت الجديدة تمر على باب القديمة وتقول: 
وما تستوي الرِّجلان رجلُُ صحيحة ...... ورجلُُ رمى فيها الرفان فَشَلَّتِ 
ثم مرت بعد أيام فقالت : 
وما يستوي الثوبان ثوب به الِبَلى ...... وثوب بأيدي البائعين جديدُ . 
فخرجت إليها الزوجة القديمة فقالت : 
نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى ...... ما الحب إلا للحبيب الأول
كم منزل فى الأرض يألفه ..... الفتى وحنينه أبدا لأول منزل  
___________
(العقد الفريد)..

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

اللهم لا اعتراض
مسالة شائكه في مكان خطر


لالا اقصد لي عوده

بارك الله فيكي اختي الغاليه

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

عجيب !!!

تخطف الأب من زوجته و أبناءه و تعير وتستفز ايضاً , عجباً للنساء آه منكن : ) .

لكن لا تقلقن عندي حكاية جميلة عن المودة بين الزوجين لعل فيها تسلية .

أراد أعرابي سفراً فقال لأمرأته يعلمها بطول سفره 

عدي السنين لغيبتي و تصبري ** وذري الشهور فإنهن قصار

فأجابته تستحثه على التقصير في السفر 

اذكر صبابتنا إليك و شوقنا ** وارحم بناتك إنهن صغار

فأقام وترك السفر .

عيون الأخبار / ابن قتيبة


لله دره هذا الزوج انظروا ما فعل فيه بيت شعر صادق : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

شكر الله لك أختي حفيدة المتولي مرورك..ولسنا بحاجة لخوض قضية التعدد, فهي مجرد طُرفة..




> عجباً للنساء آه منكن : )


بل آه منّا يا أم مُهاب : )

وهي لم تخطيء في زواجها ولكن لعلها كانت تتوقع غيرة الزوجة الأولى وأن تقيم الدنيا وتقعدها فقهرتها برضاها وسكوتها, فحاولت استفزازها.. فأفحمتها : )

وشكر الله لكِ تلك القصة الطريفة, لكن مَن مِن الرجال يتأثر ببيت أو ديوان من الشعر الآن؟؟
أصلح الله بيوت المسمين وأدام عليها الخير والطاعة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وهي لم تخطيء في زواجها ولكن لعلها كانت تتوقع غيرة الزوجة الأولى وأن تقيم الدنيا وتقعدها فقهرتها برضاها وسكوتها, فحاولت استفزازها.. فأفحمتها : )


 امرأة حكيمة ..
جزاك الله خيرا ،،

----------

